# What can I do with fresh lake perch fillets?



## northernMIcook (Feb 7, 2004)

I just came back from the fish market and bought some fresh lake perch fillets. Hubby wants them fried...like in the restuarants...so that the tail end kind of curls up?... I dont usually make much fried food but I'm going to today. At the market, they suggested I wash them then drip in Drakes seasoned flour and fry in 1" of hot oil. Will this be any good or boring? Could it be this easy? Any suggestions?  :?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm not sure what Drakes seasoning is but as long as your flour is well-seasoned it will be good!  I LOVE salt and pepper catfish but I've never done that with perch - you just *heavily* season with salt and pepper.  I also like to add to my flour when I fry fish, besides plenty of salt and pepper, is some garlic powder.  But I have a feeling that the Drakes seasoning probably has all of that in it plus some.  Just don't be stingy with it.  And be sure when you first take your fish out of the pan sprinkle some kosher salt on it.  It will only be boring if there is no flavor  8) - I think you will enjoy it!  

Oh, also make sure your oil is hot enough when you first put your fish in.  Cold oil will soak up into the fish - ewwwwwww!!!!!!!   Turn it once!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 7, 2004)

Forgot to mention that in the restaurants they use a deep fryer instead of a skillet - the tail may not curl when fried in a skillet  :?: - but it will still be good!  8)


----------



## northernMIcook (Feb 7, 2004)

Well the results are in. Dinner was DELISH! Took your suggestion Elf and made sure the oil was hot (375) and just sprinkled a little lemon on the fish, dipped then in dry Drakes (which is just really good seasoned flour) and popped then in the oil. Used about 3/4 inch of oil in the skillet. They curled right up and were the BEST perch we ever had :!: Salted them as they came out like you said...made a little homemade tartar sauce...YUM. 

Now, my next problem is if this is going to be a regular recipe, I need to find something to deep fry them in besides my skillet. Anyone know of a good deep fryer...or should I just get a good deep pot?


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 8, 2004)

I have a deep fryer that I recieved for review purposes. it is OK, but I will NOT be recommending it. Or any other fryer. Take up too much room, too hard to clean...y'all know the drill. I am going back to to cast iron skillet or the dutch oven with splatter screen.

That having been said, another _fantastic_ lake perch recipe is so simple that it can't really be called a recipe. Just saute in butter for about 2 minutes on each side and add a little salt and fresh ground pepper. Had this in Wisconsin where there are restaraunts devoted to this dish.


----------



## northernMIcook (Feb 8, 2004)

Well, guess I'll stick to the skillet. Isnt interesting that the simplest recipes are the best in this case


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 8, 2004)

I fully agree with a cast iron Dutch oven for deep frying - can't get any better than that.

And I'm so glad your tail curled


----------



## carnivore (Feb 8, 2004)

i've always thought that things somehow tasted better when done in a cast iron (that is, when they're not done on the grill   )
but the best thing about frying in a cast iron is that cleanup is easier than with an ordinary pan--pour out the oil, rinse it once while scraping whatever might be stuck to the bottom, and rub it dry with a paper towel.  And like BubbaG said, fryers do work, but they really are a mess!!  i gave up on trying to keep mine 'like new'.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 9, 2004)

Well...keep in mind that I am somewhat "anti-gadget" (unless it is for guitars) I would rather spend the money on stuff like dry-packed scallops, 25 year old Balsamic vinegar, and other good ingredients.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 9, 2004)

Bubba - the mention of 25-year old balsamic vinegar gave me a *very* good reason to *NOT* buy this bowl I have been wanting - I would MUCH rather have that vinegar and you gave me one of those "light bulb moments" - I thank you - however my DH is still unaffected - the money is STILL being spent  :roll:  :P


----------

